# HI everyone!



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 15, 2010)

Yes, it's me! I know I've been AWOL for some time. I think of everyone here a lot. I just can't find my way everywhere I want to be all the time.

Updates on my family:

-We lost our sweet KC Dog in January. She was 16 and had lasted much longer than I would have ever expected her to. We miss her but we're comforted knowing how long and happy she lived!

-Son is still at Purdue and doing well.

-Daughter is still riding her horses, etc.

-All three bunnies ok. Clover seems a bit slower as she/he reaches 4 years old. Bo is just as sweet/rotten as always. Tony is my big sweet boy as usual.

-Sydney is great but has to go see the vet tomorrow due to a skin rash.

-Catalina (the goat) is pregnant and living at the breeder's farm right now. We should have a kid within a couple of weeks at most. (I think she's due tomorrow!)

-Kota and Pokie are happy and fat. 

-Tank and Diesel still spat but manage to live together. 

-Please welcome DALLAS. He's a Blue Heeler/Aussie/lab. He's completely rotten at 8 weeks old! we've had him 2 weeks. I couldn't believe that John let Lexi get him! He'll be getting neutered in a couple of weeks and getting a microchip. He will be in 4H and going to the horse shows and stuff with us....


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Mar 15, 2010)

Bo! :hugsquish:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 15, 2010)

Hi there!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 15, 2010)

Welcome back, you've been missed.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Mar 15, 2010)

We've missed you Bo!!!


----------



## kirsterz09 (Mar 15, 2010)

awww what a cute puppy, welcome back


----------



## Pipp (Mar 15, 2010)

:yahoo:


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Mar 15, 2010)

Welcome back Bo man you have missed alot. 

The new pupp looks as spoiled as the last have fun with him. 

Welcome back 
Kat:bunnydance:


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Mar 15, 2010)

welcome back stranger!!!!!!!! so sorry about the loss of your dog :*( your puppy is very cute though


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Mar 15, 2010)

Bo!!! I was just asking about you!!

So sorry about your dog.. my 2nd doxie just died a few days ago. I got her to ease my grief over Sam passing away last March.. and then this passes not 5 months after I have her. IN MARCH..I think she had cancer or something..so while not as torn up as I am sure you are, because I did not have a lifetime of memories built with K8..I understand the grief..I will keep your family in my thoughts and prayers.

Your new pup is just gorgeous!!!

Glad to hear your family is doing well.

I missed you!!


----------



## luvthempigs (Mar 15, 2010)

Hi there, Good to see you :wave:

Your new puppy is adorable, I love blue merles (especially australian shepherds) :inlove:I would love to see s few more photos :biggrin2:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 16, 2010)

Thanks everyone! I sure hope I can catch up with everything going on! 

Dallas is a dollbaby. He's sure wild sometimes but just a sweetheart mostly. He's smart but I have never trained a boy puppy... he pees all the time! LOL! 

Sorry about the Doxie, I love those dogs  

I think about all of you a lot.. and mention the site when I can.


----------



## cheryl (Mar 16, 2010)

Hi Bo!...just had a look at your new puppy and he's gorgeous!


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Mar 16, 2010)

Hi Bo! Nice to see you again 
I was just wondering how Clover was doing. Glad to hear s/he is doing good. Still can't decide what s/he is, huh? lol.
4 Is still young, Hazel is 7 now!
Your puppy looks really cute. If I weren't allergic to dogs, I'd want one just like that


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 16, 2010)

Hey Pennie!! Missed you!:hug:


----------



## myheart (Mar 16, 2010)

Hi Bo!!! You have been missed so much on the forum!

I am so glad I caught your update. I couldn't wait to click on your thread when I saw your name. Good to hear all are doing well. Love the new pup... give him a little cuddle from me. Can't wait for pics of the new kid when s/he arrives. 

Hope we will see you a bit more... 

myheart


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Mar 16, 2010)

Hi Bo!!! 

So glad to see you again! 

Dallas is super cute!! 

Emily


----------



## juliew19673 (Mar 17, 2010)

Hi Bo! Glad your back (I myself was AWOL).. Sorry to hear of doggie, glad to hear of the new puppy (what a great mix of dog too!)- can't wait for more stories on all!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks everyone AGAIN! you're all so sweet!

Nope, we never have figured out Clover's gender... it could be a hernia, or a testicle in the wrong place. We won't bother it because she's done so well so far (we are just so used to SHE that she's a she to us lol). 

I will defintely let you all know and see any baby goats we get. The man who has her is her original owner and he got a new buck and bred her to him. He says she's HUGE and maybe going to have twins!!  Her grandpa was a really famous goat and sold for nearly $20,000! I hope she has at least one nice baby! I miss her terribly tho. She's quite a character! 

How's everyone's bunnies doing? and other little furballs? I'll see a bunny and it will remind me of someone from here and I get the biggest smile! Lexi and I will say "OHHH Look it's like a PIPP or there's a POE" etc.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 18, 2010)

Everyone here is great. I think you would like to know Gabriel the mini rex we took in with head-tilt is staying with us. :biggrin2:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Mar 19, 2010)

Yay you're back! Sorry to hear about your doggie, but your new one is adorable. More pictures of the pup and the bunnies and the goatlet, please!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 21, 2010)

I'm so glad you kept Gabriel!! I think I remember reading that at one point.

Thanks again for the nice comments.

I'll try to get photos soon! It's kinda crazy here all the time I found out.... I thought it was just a phase LOL!


----------



## Pipp (Mar 21, 2010)

You're supposed to have MORE time with the kids growing up (and off being born).  

Or have you discovered there's more to life and you're out living it up? LOL! 

You are SO missed!!! 


sas :bunnydance:


----------



## jcl_24 (Mar 21, 2010)

Welcome back Bo :wave:

Jo xx


----------



## Elf Mommy (Mar 21, 2010)

Pennie!!! You have definitely been missed! This was a crazy week for me, starting the new job and working on cleaning out my classroom, and a sick family, so I missed this post! 

I am hoping to see you around more, and I NEED NEED NEED Tony photos!!!!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 22, 2010)

Thanks again. PIPP, Lexi has decided that she needs to do more things and I am dragging horses across the county 2 times a week alone!!! Luke constantly wants to come home on the weekends so off we go to get him and take him back..... he's going to have a car next year!! LOL! 

Minda, I will get some photos of Tony soon. Unfortunately I might have to take him to see the vet again. He's lost a lot of weight and I don't know if it's how Lexi feeds him or if something is wrong 

I am starting to feed him myself now and we'll see if that helps. She might have been feeding him like she does Bo and Clover and Tony needs way more feed!! He's still a big lover tho. He lays down in the recliner with me and sleeps if I let him. He also likes a blankie over him LOL! He's rotten!


----------



## pinksalamander (Mar 23, 2010)

I've literally only just popped in (as I do on occasion) so I'm gonna hijack your thread and say Hi too  

And that dog, I am jealous! What a cutie.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 23, 2010)

Tony is already looking much better! He likes me feeding him and I gave him some alfalfa pellets to help.... YUMMMY!

Dallas found Bo's cage today... I thought he had before but since Bo hopped from one level to the next today ... Dallas is AMAZED!!! "bark, bark!!" trying to get Bo to hop more and Bo half binkies LOL! 

My day was interupted by a phone call from the hospital in Lafayette.... seems my son choked on some food and had to go to the ER. He's fine, but it scared the dickens out of me!!!


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04 (Mar 28, 2010)

Hey Bo B! Glad to see you around. 

Just a quick note...

Mr. Moe passed away yesterday and thought of ya'll when I discoveredhim. Oh yes and that sweet photo of Lexi with him.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 30, 2010)

Awww Poor little Moe!! You know, Lexi wondered about him last year and asked if you might have still had him. She wanted a polish to show. I told her that we aren't going to do rabbits in 4H cuz........ well....... here, it's not a good thing.

Anyhow, I'm so sorry you lost him. 

How are YOU?


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04 (Mar 30, 2010)

Sorry, wish ya'll had a better program for rabbits out that way.

I'm hanging in here. I've still got issues with the good ole leg/foot but it's life.


----------

